# White Plastic Scrapie Tags No Longer Free



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I just called to get some more scrapie tags ordered, and she said that due to budget cuts; they are no longer offering those tags for free. Instead they are offering the metal band type.

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_h..._diseases/scrapie/tag-stakeholder-message.pdf

A real bummer that they are no longer free, but supposedly they can still be purchased.

Just curious what others plan on doing/using. I'm thinking I'll first see how many I have exactly, if I can make it another year. Assuming that the program doesn't get the funding for them again, I guess I'll see if one of these will work for me? I'm leaning towards the Q-flex 3, just because I like consistency lol....and they are kind of close to the old ones.

https://www.premier1supplies.com/list.php?mode=list&cat_id=134&species_id[]=2

If those ones do work, other than the cost, it may be nice to be able to get other colors. Which would help myself I suppose, for a different color every year. Also I may consider just getting blank ones, or at least just my herd id #. Then I can write their number/name instead...and be able to use leftover colors for a different year. If that's an option. Or maybe I'll go with the pink for girls and a different color for boys (cant use blue for scrape tags).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the metal band type free?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

From my understanding yes. So there is still that option I believe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sucks doesn’t It!!! Everyone says those metal ones are bad about getting infected too. I plan to get them anyways :/ and use just on the kids going to sale/butcher and just put them in as they get loaded and purchase the plastic ones for any breeding stock sold. Most of what I sell either has a tattoo or get wethered (which is exempt in most states) so it isn’t a huge deal. 
I just wish that if we have to buy them we have the option to have them bigger! I already buy tags every year to put in all of the kids so I can keep track of who is who and I don’t use the scrapies tags because I can’t see the numbers unless I’m up close. Looking at the ones we can buy they don’t look much bigger :/ I guess this also might be a sign to get glasses but still!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I buy small ones from Premier 1 with my herd prefix on them. Good advertising.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Premier just sent an email regarding the scrapie tags. They have quite a few different types of tags.


----------

